# My current Christmas project For grandson School.



## brern621 (Jan 31, 2014)

I am making Snowman Soup for my Grandson to give at Christmas. I used a campbell's soup can, made my own label complete with a poem, directions and list of ingredients. I place the ingredients (Hot cocoa mix, mini marshmallows, Hershey kisses & a candy cane) in the can and seal it, ready for delivery. I am also working on a "You've been Elf'd" gift basket. Hope you enjoy. My grandson loved the idea.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Brilliant idea. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

That is so cute.....great job!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

That is just darling...


----------



## amylynne61473 (Dec 3, 2011)

How do you open and then reseal the can?


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love your idea!


----------



## Gillianmary (Aug 7, 2011)

What a great idea and beautifully put together too.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## brern621 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a can opener that open the can around the factory seal. No sharp edges and lid just fits right back in place.


----------



## designsbyneedles (May 31, 2012)

I think this is great! I also want to know how you open and reveal.
Thanks


----------



## brern621 (Jan 31, 2014)

My Can opener opens around the factory seal leaving no sharp edges to cut you. We you get ready to reseal you just add a little hot glue around the lid and push it back in place.


----------



## brern621 (Jan 31, 2014)

I am also working on a "You've been Elf'd" gift basket. This is used like a swap. It comes with a cute little poem and directions on what to do. You fill a basket with goodies and leave them on someone's desk or doorstep. They in turn are suppose to do something for someone else. I will post pictures when I finish the ones I am doing for neighbors and different ones at church. I want to see how far it will go.


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

Very, very clever.. Can't wait for the next project.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice idea


----------



## nurserylinda (Jan 25, 2013)

Can you please give info on where to find the "soup" labels from?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Last year I did cans like that for teacher gifts. I wrapped the cans in fun paper and filled the cans with their favorite snack sized candy and tucked a gift card inside. Decorated the lid with lots of curly ribbon and my son made matching tags. They were a huge hit.


----------



## brern621 (Jan 31, 2014)

I made them on my print shop. I will Be more than happy to send you a copy if you would like. There are 2 labels per page and they fit a small Campbell' Soup Can. Just pm me. Thanks Brenda


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

amylynne61473 said:


> How do you open and then reseal the can?


Just what I was wondering !


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Impressive! Great idea and job.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Terrific project! Nicely done!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is so clever!!!


----------



## brern621 (Jan 31, 2014)

NRoberts said:


> OK...how did you get the Campbell's soup out of the can, with the lid intact, to be able to clean it and put the cocoa mix in it, and seal it up again?


I open the can with a can opener that opens at the factory seal. (See earlier post of showing picture of open cans)
The can has no sharp edges to cut yourself on and just goes right back in place after washing and drying. I got the can opener at Walmart but you can probably get it anywhere can openers are sold. It is a Hamilton Beach Smooth Touch Can Opener. They cost about $30.


----------



## brern621 (Jan 31, 2014)

nurserylinda said:


> Can you please give info on where to find the "soup" labels from?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


I Made them myself on my print shop. If you would like a copy, let me know and I will be glad to send you one thru mail or email. There are 2 labels per sheet and the toppers for the lids have 9 per sheet.


----------



## karen777 (Oct 20, 2013)

Ok, can you tell me about your can opener? I guess im not getting it. I would love to make some, and the label im sure you put that together on the computer yes? I guess im not that good on the pc to put graphics together. So I guess I'll pass on this one LOL. I'LL buy mine at a craft fair LOL
Just love the idea.....


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

What a brilliant idea! And I'm sure they make welcome gifts/door prizes/whenever one needs a small gift. We don't entertain at Christmas, but I've heard of folk who do who keep baskets of small gifts for people who visit - this would be perfect. Or shower favors.


----------



## Hunter's Gram (Apr 16, 2011)

I would love a copy of the label to make some for my grandson's classmates. I have the can opener that opens the cans like yours. Thank you so much..


----------



## dludlow (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes, I am also interested in this magical can opener. Very interesting and neat idea.

Donna


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

Brenda,

What a wonderful gift!!

Would you share the file for the can label and can lid? 

Judy

P.S. I see that you have said you would email the files. Please email me the files. My email address is under Contact Information in my profile. THANK YOU!


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

Great idea!!!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

What a wonderful Grandma you are and so creative.


----------



## brern621 (Jan 31, 2014)

karen777 said:


> Ok, can you tell me about your can opener? I guess im not getting it. I would love to make some, and the label im sure you put that together on the computer yes? I guess im not that good on the pc to put graphics together. So I guess I'll pass on this one LOL. I'LL buy mine at a craft fair LOL
> Just love the idea.....


I got my can opener at Walmart. It is a Hamilton Beach Smooth Touch Can opener. Instead of opening cans leaving sharp edges, It opens on the side where it is factory sealed. It leaves no sharp edges and the lid just sits back on the can. As for the labels, I would be glad to mail you one and you could go to a print shop and have copies made.
Brenda


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

What a great idea! I'll have to start saving cans!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

You are very creative. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow! That is great. I love it, the idea and the beautiful label you made. So professional looking. :-D :-D


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

That is so clever!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

You are one clever KP friend, I see I am going to have to invest in that type of can opener, but it will be worth it. I want to do this for the little one's Sunday School Class. We are always looking for something new for them and this is just darling. sent my e=mail to you thanks Patti


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

That is super cute idea. Thanks so much for sharing. 

Robin


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Love it. A very clever idea.


----------

